# Can't send vectors to Foison C24 cutter.



## YOURFOOTPRINT (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi all,

Just bought a Foison C24 cutter for basic lettering stuff etc. for our clothing company. All seems to be fine and it came with Artcut 2009 software. The only issue is that i can't seem to be able to get it to communicate with the computer. 

I installed the driver for USB and opened artcut and just did a simple text vector to test it but when i click cut/plot and it brings up the dialogue box for that i select the device and usb port and click cut or test and nothing happens. Has anyone had this problem or can anyone think of a reason this might be happening. The cutter test cuts fine on its own and it came with a test sheet where the manufacturers had cut out some lettering so it clearly works, however i can't make head nor tail of the instructions and after fiddling for hours i still have no results.

Thanks
Tristan


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am not familiar with that cutter...but check your printers/Fax folder and see if the device shows up as a printer.
try another USB
make sure the USB cable works


----------



## YOURFOOTPRINT (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply mate but it wasn't the cable. Foison shows up in device manager under COM3 when using USB. 

To anyone who had a similar problem i just sorted mine myself. After messing about with Artcut 2009 for 2 days i downloaded the signGo trial and it worked first time. Thank you SignGo!


----------



## Jdnamibia (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with my foison C48. Do you still use Signgo or moved back to ARtcut?

Where can I download the signgo trial? Help will be highly appreciated as I am ready to throw this thing out of the window!


----------



## Bongza1000 (Nov 4, 2021)

Jdnamibia said:


> I'm having the same problem with my foison C48. Do you still use Signgo or moved back to ARtcut?
> 
> Where can I download the signgo trial? Help will be highly appreciated as I am ready to throw this thing out of the window!


I'm having same problem with Foison c24. Signgo still doesn't seem to help


----------

